# Boa Constrictor in Qld



## Hoppa1874 (Jul 14, 2007)

this is the front page of our local paper today.. A Boa Constrictor and babies were found in the wide bay area..
WOW!!!


----------



## inthegrass (Jul 14, 2007)

i saw that in the paper, a total of 32 people arrested, some from your town, did you know any of them?.
cheers


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jul 14, 2007)

no.. i didnt.. dam eh??


----------



## oxyranus (Jul 14, 2007)

thats not good.Good to see the people who where responsible where arrested though.


----------



## krusty (Jul 14, 2007)

very interesting


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jul 14, 2007)

indeed


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 14, 2007)

What happen to the pythons? Euthanised no doubt


----------



## krusty (Jul 14, 2007)

well they will tell us they where.


----------



## inthegrass (Jul 14, 2007)

all it said in the paper was that the epa had quarantined. they also found a croc head and some skins.
cheers


----------



## noidea (Jul 14, 2007)

i hope they don't put it to sleep, maybe they will send it to a zoo or something. shame on the people for keeping it illegally though.


----------



## S.D. (Jul 14, 2007)

noidea said:


> i hope they don't put it to sleep, maybe they will send it to a zoo or something. shame on the people for keeping it illegally though.


 
It’s sad, but the snake will no doubt have to be “destroyed” as any exotic snake and/or animal that is found that has been illegally imported, has not been placed in quarantine during its arrival here and therefore must be euthanized so as to lessen the risk of any exotic diseases and/or parasites passing on to our native animals.

Like I said very sad, but the problem is not the snake but like you said, the tool-bags who decided to smuggle the snake into Australia. I think they should be destroyed as well.


----------



## noidea (Jul 14, 2007)

please excuse my niaeveity (if thats a word lol) i understand the risk it poses to our wildlife but if after quarantined and declared disease free why wouldn't it be able to go to a zoo or reptile park.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 14, 2007)

Where does quarinteen take place? My understanding is they are quarantined before they head over to aust. If thats the case noidea, they are already here so they can't be quarantined, in order to do so they would have to be sent back over seas then quarantined and baught back over.


----------



## Retic (Jul 14, 2007)

Chances are being a boa it is about 5th or 6th generation Australian by now. They are bred in very large numbers and have been for many years.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 14, 2007)

I know that and you know that, but do you think it is a chance the EPA would be willing to take?


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 14, 2007)

yep, they will most likely now be in snake heaven, such a shame................


----------



## noidea (Jul 14, 2007)

sorry mpunja what i meant was it said the epa had it in quarintine but i know the risk isn't worth taking and i certainly don't want to be telling my kids in the future about an animal that is now extinct because of peoples stupidity in keeping and also releasing exotic animals into our wonderful country.


----------



## temp_id (Jul 14, 2007)

originally quoted by noidea
i certainly don't want to be telling my kids in the future about an animal that is now extinct because of peoples stupidity in keeping and also releasing exotic animals into our wonderful country.

is this comment refering to the boa itself or the destruction it does to aussieland


----------



## noidea (Jul 14, 2007)

to any exotic animal that is illegally bought into our country with out quarantine even if it isn't released the potential diseases it could bring to our wonderful native animals. sorry if it didn't make sense i just feel sorry for the snake coz its not its fault but that of the people that bought it here.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 14, 2007)

I was told by someone that there was an amnesty in victoria a few years ago and people we aloud to come forward with their illegal herps and some were issued licences to keep them with restrictions on breeding,sales ect.
Does anyone know anything about this.


----------



## coxy (Jul 14, 2007)

Dabool said:


> I was told by someone that there was an amnesty in victoria a few years ago and people we aloud to come forward with their illegal herps and some were issued licences to keep them with restrictions on breeding,sales ect.
> Does anyone know anything about this.



Haha lets not start this discussion again 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showpost.php?p=869954&postcount=135


----------



## Retic (Jul 15, 2007)

No there was never an amnesty in Victoria, what the authorities did was allow a person to apply for a permit to keep their exotics and they would consider each application on it's merits and say yes or no. Because everyone knew they were more than likely to say no hardly anyone came forward, they issued a few permits as an apparent sign of good faith but the vast majority just stayed underground and nothing really changed.
They were able to say that they gave keepers the opportunity to get a permit.



Dabool said:


> I was told by someone that there was an amnesty in victoria a few years ago and people we aloud to come forward with their illegal herps and some were issued licences to keep them with restrictions on breeding,sales ect.
> Does anyone know anything about this.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 15, 2007)

noidea said:


> sorry mpunja what i meant was it said the epa had it in quarintine but i know the risk isn't worth taking and i certainly don't want to be telling my kids in the future about an animal that is now extinct because of peoples stupidity in keeping and also releasing exotic animals into our wonderful country.


 
It's a real pitty for the snake, more then likely as boa said it would have been born and bred right here and be desease free. (well exotic desease free anyway) I heard that Sydney have had a lot of amnesties


----------



## m.punja (Jul 15, 2007)

By the way I wasn't trying to be rude, smart or attack you at all with my post noidea, I hope you didn't take it the wrong way


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jul 15, 2007)

Quarantine takes place in licenced rooms at various points in Aus. (At least thats what is done with fish)

I'm quite sure the same is done for other reptiles, however I'm a little uncertain if it would be done here or on an offshore Island.


----------



## Gilbertjelly (Jul 15, 2007)

Just think of where the other snake is because if there were juvies there must have been a breeding partner


----------



## noidea (Jul 15, 2007)

m.punja said:


> By the way I wasn't trying to be rude, smart or attack you at all with my post noidea, I hope you didn't take it the wrong way


that's ok didn't take it the wrong way. i thought i wasn't making sense


----------



## BIG RYANO (Jul 15, 2007)

They are now at Currumbin Sanctuary. A mate of a mate of mine had to get them out of the house. Like boa said, they'd be multi generational captive bred right here. No one smuggles Red Tailed Boas in anymore, and probably havent done for years.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 15, 2007)

cheers mate


----------



## zulu (Jul 15, 2007)

*re Boa*

Boa has got the drift,the various types of boas have been bred for years in australia there is no need to smuggle any into the country,they are not worth much same with corns.The stuff that would be getting smuggled in would be pythons that are worth a few bucks here like gtps


----------



## rockman (Jul 15, 2007)

zulu said:


> Boa has got the drift,the various types of boas have been bred for years in australia there is no need to smuggle any into the country,they are not worth much same with corns.The stuff that would be getting smuggled in would be pythons that are worth a few bucks here like gtps



And maybe JAGS ? LOL


----------



## xander (Jul 16, 2007)

saw them today. Quite ugly I reckon,but very placid.


----------



## krusty (Jul 16, 2007)

S.D. said:


> It’s sad, but the snake will no doubt have to be “destroyed” as any exotic snake and/or animal that is found that has been illegally imported, has not been placed in quarantine during its arrival here and therefore must be euthanized so as to lessen the risk of any exotic diseases and/or parasites passing on to our native animals.
> 
> Like I said very sad, but the problem is not the snake but like you said, the tool-bags who decided to smuggle the snake into Australia. I think they should be destroyed as well.




99.9% of boas are breed here not smuggled in.


----------

